# I WANT I WANT I WANT!



## KatmanDu (Mar 17, 2012)

The frustrated and broke cinematographer in me is crying inside.  http://www.omstudios.de/


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 19, 2012)

Wooooow, I'm amazed by the quality of the film that Omcpotper captures. I kind of want one of those now.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Mar 19, 2012)

That's one pretty flashy apparatus. It seems quite useful too.
But alas, as much as I would like one, I don't have any use for it at all.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 19, 2012)

KatmanDu said:


> The frustrated and broke cinematographer in me is crying inside.  http://www.omstudios.de/



Useless thread  But very nice copter


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Useless thread



thats what lynx plox is there for...

that thing is amazing^^ i want one, too! id be happy with the octocopter alone though


----------



## apsis (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't think of more than five instances when I could ever use this...I'm fairly certain I need one


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 19, 2012)

I have an entire intro title sequence in my head that either requires something like this, or  insanely expensive amounts of CGI. 


...so, yeah, I'd use it once. BUT WHAT A DAY IT WOULD BE.



...and then I'd just use it to spy on my neighbors.


----------



## zachhart12 (Mar 20, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> thats what lynx plox is there for...
> 
> that thing is amazing^^ i want one, too! id be happy with the octocopter alone though



oh


----------

